# Question about a Fragrance oil?



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay all you Lillian shoppers  I was lucky enough to get some of her Honey L'Occitane Type FO and I know absolutely nothing about it... do any of ya'll know what it smells like or how it reacts or what not????


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

No seizing, no ricing, smells great in CP
discolors to a honey colored tan that is nice.. Wonderful in lotions and creams, but is strong and you only need drops.. 
To me it smells just like HONEY, I love the stuff.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

great! glad I got it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin I got some too cause Vicki and everyone here were raving abt it. Haven't used it yet tho. Am so broke from Lil's sales I need to soap and sell some :crazy


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't smelled that one. I bet it is nice. I used to get all of BBW Honeyed Almond bath gels and lotions and stuff and then they discontinued it. Bet you could make something similar with that with this honey scent.

I got some of her Cleopatra's Treasure and was a bit disappointed in the way it smelled when I got it. I haven't soaped it yet, but maybe that is what I will use to try my new mold I got. Have any of you tried it? Does it smell ok in soap?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am using the honey half and half with my OMH in both lotions and soap, and now my OMH is my almond biscotti. I wish I would have found this ages ago! Thanks Karen!!!!! 

But yep, less is more! It will hot gell your soap very quickly with GM! Strong scent that sticks, folks love it and you don't have to use much...can't ask for better than that! Vicki


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I got the Cleopatra also. I was WAY disappointed. From the rave reviews, I would have thought it was 'devine'.
I kept thinking after I smelled it.. and I have taken a whiff every day or so to see if I could aquire a smell for it.. what my grand daddy used to say.
If everybody saw through the same eyes, they'd a wanted Josephine. (Josephine was his wife.. ugly as sin. 

I'll soap mine.. maybe the fragrance will change some. 

What does it remind you of?? I KNOW I have smelled this before.. long long ago.
Smells like an old movie theater.. where the popcorn has burned.. along with a bunch of other fragrances. Patch being a main one.

Rett


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Smells like Ginger Lime with something added, I like it... kind of mysterious
Barbara


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

HA... what a description! :biggrin I can't place it. I keep going to the cabinet and pulling it out and smelling it and there is something there that I remember in my "scent memory" somewhere, but not quite able to put my finger on it. I have got to get some more Lard before I can soap again. Been sick and haven't been out much, but maybe I can get to it before the weekend.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

How much honey per pound is using just teh honey, 0.7?
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone tried casablanca? I got a sample and want to soap it. I have a feeling it will discolor for sure.

I to am wondering about how much ppo for the honey. I want to soap it tomorrow.

Bethany


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

5.3 for a batch on it's own, in the 7 pound MM mold batch was too much. Now I am just mixing it, so sorry no help here. Vicki


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

My first thought on the Cleopatra was the 7 up popsicles we use to get as a kid off the truck. It's definalty got the lime thing working. I kinda like. I like it WAY better than the Honey one from Lillian.
Karen


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Karen, as you become a seasoned soaper you will develope a better nose for scent, and a better...................... :rofl :rofl :rofl How can you still not love that Honey!!!!??  Vicki


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Karen, as you become a seasoned soaper you will develope a better nose for scent, and a better...................... :rofl :rofl :rofl How can you still not love that Honey!!!!??  Vicki


No doubt! I can drink that honey, I swear it - - just delicious. It is too much though if you use a lot (meaning what you regularly use for for other fragrances).

Bethany


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I got the Honey, too, and at first, I'll be honest it was nasty to me, yuck...kinda of honey, kinda of floral, smelled like a bee hive during a flower orgy, yuck..but when I soaped it, I used a small amount and as it has cured it does smell really well, many people have already fell in love with it and it is not even cured yet. All of the scents I got from Lillian are too die for...

Thanks,
Autumn


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Autumn,
What amount PPO did you use the honey?
Bethany


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I used .5 PPO but I only made a 2 lb. log so I think I used a little less than 1 oz. it smells devine now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone mixed the Honey L'octaine and the Cleopatra from Lillian


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

My box from Lillian just arrived, I also got the Cleopatra. I think it kinda smells like a breakfast cereal, it will be interesting to see what it is like in soap. I can't wait to get my box with the Honey in it.

Kelly


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:sniffle still waiting on my box from Lillian. Course I just had to have the Lime EO. And poor Lil's she came down sick so didn't want to bother her about shipping. I'm sure it'll come soon. :sigh

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeh me too have been waiting on the lime for my next order to come in so am rather limited here. I do have the honey and the cleo here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

I have been holding since backwards bidding waiting for lime. I don't even remember what all is in my box :lol


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

me too. forgot completely what I won on backwards bidding :laughcry was want the box to come in so I could see :crazy

Sheryl


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I soaped a test batch of the Cleopatra. Uggghh. Used less than 1/2 ounce... still smells to high heaven.
My soap cure room smells of Cleo now. Some stronge stuff that is for sure. Maybe it will smell better with time. Who knows.. might be a best seller!!! :rofl

Rett


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Good to know how much did you use? 
I mixed a bunch of scents together in the baggie like Sara said yesterday and it smells great today. But I put in an orchard blend with the honey and Cleo and am afraid it might size as it is RA and everything I have tried from them sizes up.


----------



## beaglady (Jan 16, 2008)

I haven't used the honey for a while, but when I did, I used it at .7 ppo. To me, it has a grassy note in addition to the honey fragrance. The grassy smell remind me of Brambleberry's Grass Stain.

Diane W


----------

